
First Lenovo laptop with Fedora now available - caution
https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2020/08/31/first-lenovo-laptop-with-fedora-now-available-on-the-web/
======
bjoli
Where can I get a Linux laptop in Europe. Not a laptop with Linux, but a high
end, first class laptop with Linux guaranteed to work out of the box?

Preferably with the last gen AMD processors, but that seems beyond just aiming
for the stars...

~~~
jonahbenton
Is Lenovo not an option in EU? I am in US, bought a P1 Gen 2 a couple of
months ago. Wait of about 4 weeks for the custom build I wanted.

Fedora works flawlessly (really) and the machine itself is a clear improvement
on the MBP 2015s I had been harboring/nursing as a result of the disasters
that were the butterfly keyboard and Catalina. Battery life is the only sub-
excellent feature, but I am always near a plug. Pricing is equivalent to
Apple. I am very happy with it. For comparison I have had several System76
machines and the build quality, while improving, is not first class.

~~~
Nicksil
If it's not asking too much, would you please share an overview of the
hardware you picked out and a ballpark figure of the final price? Much like
you mentioned, I'm currently harboring/nursing a 2015 MBP with a 2014
backup/parts bin MBP with broken display connection and need to get a healthy
machine before it's too late. It's time to let go.

Thanks!

~~~
jonahbenton
Sure thing-

Model code: 20QTCTO1WW

The main customizations were CPU and soldered RAM, and the 4k non-touch screen
plus the Quadro card. I have some 1TB PCIe SSDs around and am fine installing
additional RAM (max of 64G).

Copied from my manifest-

● 9th Generation Intel® Core™ i9-9880H Processor with vPro™ (2.30 GHz, up to
4.80 GHz with Turbo Boost, 8 Cores, 16 Threads, 16 MB Cache)

● 32 GB DDR4 2666MHz

● 256 GB PCIe SSD

● 15.6" UHD (3840 x 2160) IPS, anti-glare with Dolby Vision™ HDR 400, 500 nits

● NVIDIA® Quadro® T2000 4GB GDDR5

● Fingerprint Reader

● Backlit - US English

● IR & 720p HD

● FHD Black Paint/UHD Woven

● Enabled Discrete TPM2.0

● 4 Cell Li-Polymer, 80Wh

● 135watt AC

● Intel® AX200 Wi-Fi 6 802.11AX (2 x 2) & Bluetooth® 5.1

● vPro Certified

● 15.6" UHD (3840x2160), IPS, Anti-glare, 500nits, No touch, IR-Camera, Mic,
Woven

● Retail Packaging

● Publication-English

● 3 Year Depot or Carry-in

Total cost after discounts pre tax about $2700. Base machine as I recall was
about $1800; the CPU added about $300, screen + card about $400, RAM about
$200. Also paid the Windows tax, but maybe the P1s now ship with Linux.

Good luck!

~~~
Nicksil
Thanks a lot, this is great!

~~~
jonahbenton
This may never be seen but Lenovo has released some new models in the US. It
looks like one can get roughly the spec sheet of mine above with the new P15v
for about $1800, rather than $2800.

[https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/thi...](https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/thinkpad-p15v-mobile-
workstation/p/20TQCTO1WWENUS0/customize)?

I might get one as a backup.

